# Stolen Bike Recovered (Funny Story)



## OMBAC-RAT (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey All,
I'm new to the Cabe, but plan on posting some stuff soon. Seems like a very cool site.

So, about 2 months ago my girlfriends son was riding her old 50-something Schwinn. He left it outside while going in a fast food joint. He came out and someone had taken it. The bike itself is a little beat up, but it was purchased brand new by her mother who has recently passed. A lot of sentimental value with the bike.

Yesterday, she was driving the beach area with her son. She pulls up to a stop light, looks to her left and sees some dude sitting on her bike. She gets out of the car, takes a very careful look at the bike while shes walking up to the guy, realizes it is in fact her bike.... She goes ballistic. "YOU STOLE MY BIKE. GIVE ME MY F-ING BIKE BACK." (that's the short version).... She elbows the guy in the chest and takes the bike from him. A pretty good crowd gathers while she's still chewing the guy out. She then rides off with her bike. Her son ends up driving the car home. The culprit put up little to no resistance and she recovered her old Schwinn.

We are ultimately going to try and figure out exactly what year her bike is and try and make her complete again.

Anyway...That's my Schwinn story for today. As for me, I have a couple Monark's. I just recently picked up a Super Deluxe with a New Departure Triplspeed. I'll post some pixs soon and see if someone may know some history on that one.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 11, 2012)

Brave woman! The bastard could have pulled a knife on her...or worse. Glad she's OK and the bike is back in her keeping. Maybe that silly head will think twice about doing that again. To bad a cop wasn't there!!


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 11, 2012)

Too bad nobody filmed it.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jul 11, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> Too bad nobody filmed it.




I keep checking YouTube. If something comes up I'll see if I can put up a link.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 11, 2012)

if you stole my wifes bike and she found you,you better have more than a knife or gun.you know the old saying about a woman scorned.she loves her bikes.


----------



## daved66 (Jul 11, 2012)

i have a log with all the serial numbers of my bikes.  you never know.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 11, 2012)

...anybody messes with my bikes better have more than "Obama Care".....
Good for her!!!!


----------



## Richard Bergdahl (Jul 11, 2012)

That is funny.  I have almost the exact same story with my girlfriend.  We were driving and found a guy riding her bike that had been stolen 4 days before.  I actually almost felt sorry for the guy .  Don't get between a woman and her bike!


----------



## jwm (Jul 12, 2012)

Feel good story of the day.

JWM


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 13, 2012)

daved66 said:


> i have a log with all the serial numbers of my bikes.  you never know.




That's the smart thing to do, no matter how little or great the value of the bikes in your collection. You've got positive ID for the police in case the thief tries to turn the tables and make it sound like you're the one stealing it from him/her.

Dave


----------



## Stingman (Jul 17, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> That's the smart thing to do, no matter how little or great the value of the bikes in your collection. You've got positive ID for the police in case the thief tries to turn the tables and make it sound like you're the one stealing it from him/her.
> 
> Dave




I absolutely loved this story! Way to go on teaching the loser a lesson! Post some pics of that bike.



"If your lokking for trouble you came to the right place!"


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Aug 7, 2012)

*Photos of My Girls Recovered Bike*

Here are some photo's of my girls recovered bike. It's pretty beat up, but she loves it!!!
We have not taken the time to figure out the year or anything and not sure what it was supposed to look like in it's original condition.















She got it back though and she's a happy girl!!


----------



## Kruisin' Kris (Aug 30, 2012)

*I'm the girl, call me "bruiser!"*

Hi all,
   I'm so stoked to be a part of the CABE. My boyfriend turned me on to this cool website. I love to look at pictures of all the old bikes you guys have and love. We all share that love. It's becoming a super fun hobby.  My beau has been talking about how helpful everyone is on the CABE when a question arises. So...who can tell me what year and name is of the Schwinn bike I sacrificed my life for? The serial number is D33033, if any of you have photos of what the bike looked like originally, I'd really appreciate it.
 TTYL
Kruisin' Kris


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Your bike was born on about August 9, 1952. Just missed her birthday. Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 31, 2012)

I can only hope that she kicked the living dog sh*t out of him.

Steal my Bike...

You may not like the result.

An Ass Whoopin' is at least gonna ensue.

Then I'll beat ya with MY bike...then break your arm off and beat you to death with it.


----------

